# Coolant leak at by pass assembly 2012 LTZ



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Where is the leak and what is the bypass assembly? Did you see coolant from the top of the engine or was it on the bottom.


----------



## Rapp (Feb 17, 2013)

With the help of google and looking around under the hood it appears the leak is at the upper radiator hose where it connects to the "by pass assembly" basically where all the hoses meet up and connect just above the oil filter. Not sure how this part isn't covered under warranty, it is bolted to the block and has several hoses connected to it.


----------



## Rapp (Feb 17, 2013)

There is definitely a leak from the upper radiator hose where it connects to this piece. I do not think they would charge $310 for the upper hose alone so I am assumming the piece that bolts to the block has failed in some capacity.


----------



## Rapp (Feb 17, 2013)

The part is called "water Outlet" GM55565334.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Water outlet is covered "Coverage on engine coolant system begins at the inlet to the water pump and ends with the thermostat housing and/or OUTLET that attaches to the return hoses." To me that would mean the water outlet. I had a leak on the coolant sensor on the water outlet and they just replaced the gasket around the sensor and not the whole water outlet. I wished they replaced my whole water outlet when they did my sensor sensor o-ring. Why they made that outlet plastic is beyond me. It will not last. I wonder if they did it pressure testing the system when they fixed your water pump.


----------



## Rapp (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks jsusanka for the information. I am going to have a chat with the service tech to see what's up. I'll be back!


----------



## Rapp (Feb 17, 2013)

Got a call from the service manager and the issue was cleared up. As jsusanka indicated this part is covered. So for future reference for anyone with the same problem, sometimes the service writers aren't clear on the issue. If the water outlet has failed then the hose(s) and anything attached is covered under power train warranty as well.


----------



## rcclockman (Jan 16, 2012)

Again, anytime they refuse to fix that kind of stuff that's crtical to engine survival, just drive it till it blows! Then its covered!


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

Rapp said:


> Got a call from the service manager and the issue was cleared up. As jsusanka indicated this part is covered. So for future reference for anyone with the same problem, sometimes the service writers aren't clear on the issue. If the water outlet has failed then the hose(s) and anything attached is covered under power train warranty as well.


I wonder why they called it a bypass. I looked in the parts catalog and the only bypass I found is the transmission cooler lines which aren't covered by the power train warranty. In all the parts diagrams it is called the outlet.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Well glad everything was taken care of, Rapp! If anything else comes up in the future please know we're here to help in whatever way possible. 

Take care,

Amber N.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Rapp (Feb 17, 2013)

@ rcclockman - funny!

@ jsusanka - I am not sure. Here is verbage from original write up where they stated it was not a warranty issue "15A diagnosis - customer states there is a fluid leak (reddish) check-advise. Completed inspection found coolant leaking. Completed pressure test found *by pass assembly* leaking"

Here is how it was written after (You) and I investigated and pressed the issue "Customer states vehicle is leaking coolant check and advise. Found *outlet adapter* leaking. Replace outlet adapter with hose"

Good news is that it was straightened out and repaired under warranty which I thank you for.

@ amber - Thanks. See above comment to jsusanka, there is a big difference in the way it was originally written and what was actually wrong. Many people rely on these service writers. Had I not further investigated the problem for one I would be out $310 and secondly I had to tell the service manager what part was actually failing.


----------



## 2012 Cruze (Oct 7, 2015)

Im having the same issue, the dealership told me it wasnt covered, so I bought the part installed it myself, it wasnt that hard, but after 1 day the new part is leaking in the same place, any ideas why?


----------

